

Ask YC: Best Way to Send Out a Small Targeted Commercial E-Mailing? - rehavo

I'm looking to conduct a small direct e-mail marketing campaign to a small number of targeted potential business customers (probably no more than 100-200 or so, maybe even fewer). Is there a good, reputable and preferably free or low cost, service to do this, or should I just do it manually (making sure to be CAN SPAM compliant, of course)?
======
ideas101
there are many email marketing service providers... i just came across this
particular company, they look professional - u may check it out - its free for
60 days so may be u can try it out ... in the future let us know which service
you used and whether it helped ... thx

visit: <http://www.constantcontact.com/index.jsp>

~~~
jakewolf
I've used constantcontact before and it's fine.

I really want to know when the wufoo.com guys are going to incorporate emails
with their forms. Having an autoresponder and newsletter would be amazing for
us less technically inclined people.

